# Solved: COD4 awaiting keycode authorization



## tony oh

Hi,

Seems I was a bit hasty marking the last thread solved.

I have Call of Duty 4 installed with the 1.4 patch.

For some reason I keep getting the "Awaiting key code authorization" message and the timer counts to 10 and times out giving an error.

I have used the console to increase the timer to 30 and 60 seconds but still nothing.

I have reinstalled the game and it connects first time but when I restart the computer it times out giving the same message.

I reinstalled it again in a different folder and again it works but after I restart the PC I get the same message and it times out. 

Hoping you can provide a solution.

Thank you,

Tony.


----------



## Vhs321

unless you have one of the 5,000,000 pirated and/or illegal copies this shouldnt happen.


----------



## tony oh

LOL...if only.

No I got it for a Christmas present and up until yesterday all was fine.

I've tried lots even removed the router and ran it via a usb modem...no joy.

Apparently it's happening to a number of people....I started this in gamespot.
http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/action/ca...how_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-41000181&pid=939217


----------



## tony oh

Well...I installed it again and now no servers show up in the list


----------



## Vhs321

^ go under advanced listings, or filters, and clear all of the filters.


----------



## tony oh

Still nothing..but thanks.

I have deleted punkbuster and used evenbalance to put it back in.

I have installed it on a different partition.

It does the contacting master server and that takes a second or so but nothing shows up.

I've even turned the firewall off completely not something I like doing but still nothing.

I went to game-monitor.com and the servers listed there all seem to be running so I tried a direct connection to a few of the IP's but it just timed out.

I also tried putting in the IP of COD4 master server into C:\windows\system32\drivers\host

I'm confused


----------



## scurry

type /cl_connectionAttempts <whatever number you want>

eg

/cl_connectionAttempts 30

it stops the server timing out when it reaches 10 attempts basically.

To make it stick you might need to add the command to your config file


----------



## tony oh

Thanks scurry

but it seems to be working ...I changed nothing just came back on?

Anyway I'll leave this thread (not like the last one) open just incase.

Cheers guys


----------



## tony oh

LOL...I don't get this but it's blocking again...same message.

Glad I'm going out tonight.


----------



## jonmcc33

This is controlled by IW's servers. Once in a while they have issues. There is nothing you can do on your end.


----------



## bryantrance

I agree with jonmcc33. I had the problem for three days but am up and running again now. Don't do anything your end.


----------



## tony oh

After 5 - 6 reinstalls ...I actually lost count.... I think your right

Thanks.


----------



## resp0

So load the multiplayer list as usual, click on any server, and sit thru the painful 10 seconds of awaiting key code msg.

After that, load the list again, it should take longer to load but sit thru it and it will give u the entire list eventually.

After it has loaded, go back and create you own server in a LAN, launch the game. It should force it to recognize your key code. 

Go back into the multiplayer list and WITHOUT refreshing the list join the server of your choice!

enjoy!

get back to me on if it works or not.


----------



## Falcon007

I had the same issue about not seeing any servers with the 1.4 patch but when I downloaded and installed the 1.5 patch it worked just fine.


----------



## tony oh

Thanks guys it's been working fine now for a while.

It was just their servers

Cheers.


----------



## subzero8998

having the same problem tried everything now running patch 1.7 

help please can't run my clan otherwise


----------



## nathan128

Same problem here, it started this afternoon. I could connect fine yesterday.


----------

